# WTF!? Doors won't unlock with key!



## 96SentraGXE (Sep 21, 2005)

A few days ago the keys were locked in the car, so a stranger came and used a slim-jim to open the car doors. He was unable to open it on the driver side, so he tried the passenger side and it opened. We ended up going to the market and working the power locks fine (and manual locking and unlocking since I don't have an alarm anymore). Today, we tried unlocking the car and the key turns (the handle seems to work fine too), but the car won't unlock! Is it possible that they got messed up with the slim-jim? I don't understand why they would work after it, but a day later it won't. Now we're wondering how to get into the car without breaking the windows. Help please!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

96SentraGXE said:


> Is it possible that they got messed up with the slim-jim? I don't understand why they would work after it, but a day later it won't. Now we're wondering how to get into the car without breaking the windows. Help please!



It sure is possible he messed something up with the slim-jim. IF the police in your area will do it, they make you sign saying that you will not hold them liable if they mess something up. If you can get the doors open again (probably try a slim-jim again) I reccomend either getting it fixed or not locking your doors. again


----------



## 96SentraGXE (Sep 21, 2005)

Great. I tried opening the car door again with a key, and with a little jingling and playing around with it, it finally opened. The power door locks work and will lock and unlock the doors fine, just the key won't work. Right now, I'm just going to leave all the doors open (or just one). Is this something that can be fixed by myself? or is it too difficult of a job and must be taken to the dealer or something? I have the Haynes manual, but don't think it explains much about locking system...more on opening the door panel (???)


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

sounds like a linkage is bent or unhooked in someway. but you say that the lock cylinder freewheels??


----------



## 96SentraGXE (Sep 21, 2005)

azkicker0027 said:


> sounds like a linkage is bent or unhooked in someway. but you say that the lock cylinder freewheels??



Yeah, it does. Is that bad or can it be fixed?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

96SentraGXE said:


> Yeah, it does. Is that bad or can it be fixed?


if the lock cylinder freewheels, you might have to replace it.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

when I worked at a nissan dealer we saw some older cars coming in that had keyless entry, and since the people NEVER used the key in dooy, just the keyless, then the cylender seized up from lack of use


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't know if the internals of the door lock mechanism on B-14s is similar to the B-13s, but isn't too difficult to fix them if the linkages have become unhooked.

I had a B-13 that had a door that was opened by a slimjim that had the lock working only from the inside. The linkages in the B-13 doors were fairly simple plastic connectors that held the rods together. If that's the problem, you should only have to remove the inside door panels and reconnect the connectors.

I now own a B-14, but unfortunately (or fortunately), I haven't had to fix the locks.


----------



## classicgti-r (Aug 6, 2005)

*WTF!? Doors won't unlock with key!*



96SentraGXE said:


> A few days ago the keys were locked in the car, so a stranger came and used a slim-jim to open the car doors. He was unable to open it on the driver side, so he tried the passenger side and it opened. We ended up going to the market and working the power locks fine (and manual locking and unlocking since I don't have an alarm anymore). Today, we tried unlocking the car and the key turns (the handle seems to work fine too), but the car won't unlock! Is it possible that they got messed up with the slim-jim? I don't understand why they would work after it, but a day later it won't. Now we're wondering how to get into the car without breaking the windows. Help please!


Hey cheap way to fix----Go to nissan, (any dealership) with your title, or proof of ownership and get a keyless entry alarm pad for your car...prob. fixed, for now...oh yeah not too smart telling everyone you're gonna leave your doors unlocked...


----------



## 96SentraGXE (Sep 21, 2005)

classicgti-r said:


> Hey cheap way to fix----Go to nissan, (any dealership) with your title, or proof of ownership and get a keyless entry alarm pad for your car...prob. fixed, for now...oh yeah not too smart telling everyone you're gonna leave your doors unlocked...


True, but I also didn't mention where I lived, or am packing heat. 

Thanks for the help fellas. I'll look into it soon, or take it to the dealer.


----------



## 98nissanmike (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi I have 98 Nissan pickup and the exterior doors won't unlock with key, or lock, the inside locks work fine. It is a manual lock. Anyone got a clue whats going on, I just bought the truck,98 frontier XE.


----------

